# How to start Game designing and level design?



## kunalht (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello.
I am in 1st year computer science.
I want to start learning game designing and level designing.
Right now i am starting to learn Unity 3D
As i know basic javascript , HTML/CSS & C/C++  only i have to use unity or unreal engine.
So where can i learn it ? any tutorials ?
and how to learn level designing?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 8, 2014)

Checkout tutorials on digit dvd's

Also try CryEngine 3


----------



## RBX (Apr 8, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Hello.
> I am in 1st year computer science.
> I want to start learning game designing and level designing.
> Right now i am starting to learn Unity 3D
> ...


Unity is great, stick with it.

*unity3d.com/learn/tutorials/modules
Game Engine Unity Learning Resources - Virtual Game Lab


----------



## kunalht (Apr 8, 2014)

okay thanks!


----------



## tkin (Apr 9, 2014)

Before engine level/shader coding(C++), start with an SDK, and learn to design levels, you can try Unreal Engine 4($19/month), or Cry Engine. Also if you want to learn modding, I'd say you can go with Gamebryo(Fallout 3, Fallout New Vegas, Skyrim). For game programming you need tl learn how to write shaders and design textures mostly. There's a plethora of mods here, also check the forums: Fallout3 Nexus - mods and community

Also take a look here for the type of Jobs related to designing a game, you need not be an artist to design games(but you'll need a lot of creativity): ZeniMax Careers


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 9, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Checkout tutorials on digit dvd's
> 
> *Also try CryEngine 3*



Very bad advice, for a beginner, Unreal/Unity is the best 3D game development engine as of now


OP
Try the brackeys tutorials from youtube.. They are a very indepth tutorial series that explains every concept in Unity 3D.. But if you really want to learn something, tinker around the software yourself. That way you will learn more..
I too am learning Unity 2D, perhaps we can help each other out  ?


----------



## kunalht (Apr 9, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Very bad advice, for a beginner, Unreal/Unity is the best 3D game development engine as of now
> 
> 
> OP
> ...


Yes.
I started watching brackeys video from 2-3 days. Its great for starting....
Also watch TornadoTwins video. They are great too.
& i found some other things too.
Your e-mail ID or steam id ( where we can chat)?

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> Before engine level/shader coding(C++), start with an SDK, and learn to design levels, you can try Unreal Engine 4($19/month), or Cry Engine. Also if you want to learn modding, I'd say you can go with Gamebryo(Fallout 3, Fallout New Vegas, Skyrim). For game programming you need tl learn how to write shaders and design textures mostly. There's a plethora of mods here, also check the forums: Fallout3 Nexus - mods and community
> 
> Also take a look here for the type of Jobs related to designing a game, you need not be an artist to design games(but you'll need a lot of creativity): ZeniMax Careers



Yes thanks!
Unity was free but they started subscription ($19/month) .....

- - - Updated - - -

& How is source engine and valve's hammer tool? Is it good to learn that?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 9, 2014)

my steam nerevarine5, you are on my friend's list already


----------

